# Yarborough knife again available for purchase by qualified Special Forces Soldiers



## Ravage (Mar 14, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/March/090313-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, March 13, 2009)  - Seasoned Green Berets are once again able to purchase a tangible, and serial numbered, connection to the Special Forces regiment.

Soldiers graduating from the Special Forces Qualification Course have been presented a Green Beret, and as part of a tradition since August 2002, a knife.  Not just any knife, but the Yarborough knife, a combat field knife specifically designed by renowned knife maker William Harsey – which serves as a link to the brotherhood of unconventional warriors.

Beginning March 15, current and former Soldiers who can prove their membership in the Special Forces Regiment will be able to once again buy their Yarborough knife through the JFK Special Warfare museum here.

“We are thrilled that we can again provide our brothers in the Special Forces Regiment the ability to purchase the Yarborough knife,” said Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Csrnko, John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School commander.  “This isn’t just a well-made knife; it’s an outward expression of the uniqueness of being a Green Beret and the warrior-spirit that we embody.”

The new batch of knives will start with serial number SF-0001.  

Lt. Gen. Bryan D. Brown, then commander of the U.S. Army Special Operations Command originated the idea in 2002, naming the knife for Lt. Gen. William P. Yarborough , the “father of modern Special Forces.”  Yarborough championed the need for a knife that would continue the tradition of Special Operations units using, and being identified with, effective edged weapons.  In World War II, the First Special Service Force, a joint American-Canadian unit, was equipped with the V-42 knife and the Office of Strategic Services, the forerunner to Special Forces and the Central Intelligence Agency, made use of the Fairbairn-Sykes knife. 

Made by Chris Reeve Knives of Boise, Idaho, the serial-numbered Yarborough knife is available for purchase only by qualified members of the Special Forces Regiment including active duty, reserve, National Guard, honorably separated or retirees.

Requests for authorization to purchase the knife should be addressed to Commander, USAJFKSWCS, ATTN:  AOJK-CS-Y (Yarborough Knife), Fort Bragg, NC 28310 or can be dropped off at drop boxes located at JFK Museum or Bryant Hall lobby.  Applications can also be faxed to 910-432-4062 or emailed to yarboroughknife@soc.mil.  

Each request must be accompanied by a copy of photo identification and at least one of the following qualifying documents:
Copy of orders awarding an 18 series military occupational specialty
Copy of orders awarding the Special Forces Tab
Copy of diploma indicating successful graduation from the Special Forces Qualification Course
Copy of orders or an affidavit establishing successful completion of standard or nonstandard training or former wartime service for which a retroactive award of the Special Forces Tab would be authorized
Copy of Special Forces Association membership card showing they are a Decade or a General member in good standing
Copy of an Enlisted Records Brief or Officer Records Brief annotating the awarding of the Special Forces Tab
Copy of DD214 showing service, and, after 1952, the qualifying suffix of (3) or (S).

When a request has been verified, a letter of approval will be sent to the requestor noting the total purchase price, including the cost for shipping.  The letter of approval must then be mailed, with payment, to the JFK Special Warfare Museum gift shop at PO Box 70060, Fort Bragg, N.C., 28307.  The Yarborough knife will then be mailed within 4-6 weeks via certified mail.

Requests from Family members or estates of deceased, qualified Special Forces Regiment members who can prove their Soldier’s qualification will be reviewed on a case by case basis.  Special Forces Soldiers who have been previously issued the knife as a result of graduating the SFQC, have already purchased a knife under the previous resale program, or those who have had their Special Forces Tab revoked, are not eligible to purchase the knife.
A version of the Yarborough knife, marketed as the ‘Green Beret’, is available for purchase by the general public.


----------



## hoepoe (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice, very nice.

There is a civvie version available, but it's just not the same.

H


----------



## Muppet (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice knife. Guy who makes it make awesome knives that I would sell my sister on the black market for.

F.M.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 15, 2009)

Firemedic said:


> Nice knife. Guy who makes it make awesome knives that I would sell my sister on the black market for.
> 
> F.M.



Messers Reeve and Harsey would be mortally offended if you attempted such an ungentlemanly thing.  ;)  
FM - When you manage to purchase one, send it along, and I'll make sure it's autographed as my Harsey/Reeve T-1 is... :cool:

LL


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a special friend "over there" that is going to hook a brother up... I need to send a reminder. ;)

That's a sweet knife.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 15, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> I have a special friend "over there" that is going to hook a brother up... I need to send a reminder. ;)
> 
> That's a sweet knife.


 

Assad - if you get caught with a Yarborough, and you don't have the creds to own it, you and the person who got it for you are going to be in some deep kimchi.  Since the serial numbered version (Yarborough) is only authorized for ownership by SF qualified individuals  by SOCOM and DA it could be a career killer. (one exception, Former President Bush was presented a Yarborough)  Oh, trust me, the Yarborough distribution is very tightly policed. :2c:

Get the 7" GB - same knife, no serial number.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 15, 2009)

I've got the 5.5" Green Beret, an Xmas present from the little lady.  Awesome knife for the bush.  I've used it to skin and butcher two red deer and a number of pigs and never had to put it on the stone, just give it a whip on a steel.  The  1 1/2" of serrates is great for breaking joints.  All that and it cuts a DS stick like a soldering iron through an eye ball.


----------



## CBTech (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautiful knife. That is all I have to say, everything about it.


----------



## koz (Mar 16, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> I have a special friend "over there" that is going to hook a brother up... I need to send a reminder. ;)
> 
> That's a sweet knife.





x SF med said:


> Assad - if you get caught with a Yarborough, and you don't have the creds to own it, you and the person who got it for you are going to be in some deep kimchi.  Since the serial numbered version (Yarborough) is only authorized for ownership by SF qualified individuals  by SOCOM and DA it could be a career killer. (one exception, Former President Bush was presented a Yarborough)  Oh, trust me, the Yarborough distribution is very tightly policed. :2c:
> 
> Get the 7" GB - same knife, no serial number.



If your friend already has one, he can't get another.  Plus as xSF-med said - if you get caught with it, without the creds - you'll have a lot of people to answer to.  The serial number will tracked back to your friend as the records are kept. 
  Even for the families of guys who were KIA have to do a lot to prove their right to ownership and are not guaranteed ability to purchase the knife.   So for your sake and the sake of qualified guys, please just buy the GB knife.  

_Requests from Family members or estates of deceased, qualified Special Forces Regiment members who can prove their Soldier’s qualification will be reviewed on a case by case basis.  Special Forces Soldiers who have been previously issued the knife as a result of graduating the SFQC, have already purchased a knife under the previous resale program, or those who have had their Special Forces Tab revoked, are not eligible to purchase the knife._

Assad - not trying to bust your balls but do the right thing. 


--
I wonder if the Stolen Valor Act will apply to people owning an unauthorized knife?  Ownership shows connection/membership to the Special Forces Regiment.  Claiming you're a member of a unit that you're not, falls under the SVA. Just food for thought.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 16, 2009)

koz said:


> I wonder if the Stolen Valor Act will apply to people owning an unauthorized knife?  Ownership shows connection/membership to the Special Forces Regiment.  Claiming you're a member of a unit that you're not, falls under the SVA. Just food for thought.



I doubt it. It's a knife. From a legal perspective, just because the person has it, it doesn't necessarily mean he is posing.


----------



## koz (Mar 16, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I doubt it. It's a knife. From a legal perspective, just because the person has it, it doesn't necessarily mean he is posing.



Well I guess it depends on who you talk to.  My brother worked in the Federal District Attorney's office and he said since it's an authorized item - it could be considered no different than someone walking around in a Beret or wearing a medal, etc.  And since you can buy a beret/medal on the internet and the knife you need orders, it may be viewed even more harshly.
He said it would be no different than a guy who wears a uniform with a tab, unit id, scroll, etc but "doesn't" say he's from that unit.  If you're carrying it around as a usable knife, there might be questions... 

If it was passed on to a family member, it's a different story.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey - sorry if I upset the apple cart... this friend belongs to another "unit" and offered to hook me up for all the help I've given them.  Most likely it is the unserialized, unmarked one, not the ORCON one.  No offense meant - I have nothing but respect for you guys.  If I weren't all banged up, I'd be working to be one of you guys...

Semper fi.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 16, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> Hey - sorry if I upset the apple cart... this friend belongs to another "unit" and offered to hook me up for all the help I've given them. Most likely it is the unserialized, unmarked one, not the ORCON one. No offense meant - I have nothing but respect for you guys. If I weren't all banged up, I'd be working to be one of you guys...
> 
> Semper fi.


 

The GB is the same knife - pm me once you get it and maybe I can get the designer to autograph it for you...  I may have to stack wood, clear gardens, and buy beer, but hey, it's worth it.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 18, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> Messers Reeve and Harsey would be mortally offended if you attempted such an ungentlemanly thing.  ;)
> FM - When you manage to purchase one, send it along, and I'll make sure it's autographed as my Harsey/Reeve T-1 is... :cool:
> 
> LL




Thanks L.L. I appreciate it.:)

F.M.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 18, 2009)

koz said:


> Well I guess it depends on who you talk to.  My brother worked in the Federal District Attorney's office and he said since it's an authorized item - it could be considered no different than someone walking around in a Beret or wearing a medal, etc.  And since you can buy a beret/medal on the internet and the knife you need orders, it may be viewed even more harshly.
> He said it would be no different than a guy who wears a uniform with a tab, unit id, scroll, etc but "doesn't" say he's from that unit.  If you're carrying it around as a usable knife, there might be questions...
> 
> If it was passed on to a family member, it's a different story.



I looked up a couple of different things, I don't see how any prosecution would be possible for possessing the knife:

"The Stolen Valor Act was signed into law in December. Its intent was
to prevent un-entitled persons from wearing or claiming eligibility
for military decorations."

18 U.S.C. § 704 
(a) In General.— Whoever knowingly wears, purchases, attempts to purchase, solicits for purchase, mails, ships, imports, exports, produces blank certificates of receipt for, manufactures, sells, attempts to sell, advertises for sale, trades, barters, or exchanges for anything of value any decoration or medal authorized by Congress for the armed forces of the United States, or any of the service medals or badges awarded to the members of such forces, or the ribbon, button, or rosette of any such badge, decoration or medal, or any colorable imitation thereof, except when authorized under regulations made pursuant to law, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both. 

Sec. 771. - Unauthorized wearing prohibited 

Except as otherwise provided by law, no person except a member of the
Army, Navy, Air Force, or Marine Corps, as the case may be, may wear -

(1) 
the uniform, or a distinctive part of the uniform, of the Army, Navy,
Air Force, or Marine Corps; or

(2) 
a uniform any part of which is similar to a distinctive part of the
uniform of the Army, Navy, Air Force, or Marine Corps 

__________________


----------



## koz (Mar 18, 2009)

Marauder06 said:


> I looked up a couple of different things, I don't see how any prosecution would be possible for possessing the knife:
> 
> "The Stolen Valor Act was signed into law in December. Its intent was
> to prevent un-entitled persons from wearing or claiming eligibility
> ...



I'm not the lawyer and much of this stuff is open to interpretation. From what I was told - there have been cases where someone says there in a unit and they get prosecuted, sometimes not.  But if you read the intent of the Act, it seems that it does apply.  _Its intent was
to prevent *un-entitled* persons from wearing or claiming eligibility
for military decorations."_

The Yarborough knife is limited to SF qualified personnel.  It is issued to new SF graduates.  It is not issued to anyone who wants it.  It is not available for purchase for anyone who wants it.  For that matter a qualified person can only buy one.  It is distinctive item for a qualified SF soldier.  I guess the question comes down to - Is the knife a "decoration?"  It would be up to a judge to decide... 

If you have it and you're not qualified, you've either gotten in violation of the regulation which governs the knife or it was passed on by a deceased family member.  


Read the restrictions on the soc.mil webpage

    * According to policy, the Yarborough Knife is a one-time presentation or one-time purchase item.  Eligible soldiers or retirees are only authorized the issue or sale of one Yarborough Knife.  If one is lost or destroyed, eligible personnel may request, accompanied by a sworn affidavit and any other supporting documents relative to the loss or destruction of the knife, a  waiver. 
    * *Soldiers or their estates are not authorized to sell them to third parties.*
    * Local commanders will establish policies for the wear and carrying of the Yarborough Knife consistent with operational requirements and local policies and laws.
    * The knife cannot be purchased by family, friends or estates of Special Forces personnel.
    * Knives are sold in sequence.


----------

